# Epson Cx6400 scanner installation problem



## sidewinder60 (Aug 18, 2004)

I am having problems getting my scanner to work on my Epson Cx6400. I am running Windows XP professional. The printer was working fine but not the scanner. When I tried reinstalling the scanner, my computer reboots as soon as I plug in my USB cable to my printer. I went to support on the Epson site and tried downloading the latest driver from their site but it didn't help. Any suggestions??


----------



## OTH TankGirl (Aug 10, 2004)

I have the exact same printer. I use XP Home edition and I haven't updated the drivers yet, but I am not experiencing any problems. What kind of error messages are you getting? Also, make sure the Epson Scan program is installed.


----------



## neutron154 (Oct 8, 2004)

I recently purchased this epson printer, it works just fine with only one exception, the epson smart panel. It keeps telling me to install the supported twain driver. I've spent a lot of time trying to figure this out and came to the conclusion that the problem has got to lie with the epson installation cd, not that hte cd is bad but I think it might not have the proper twain driver. I tried downloading another twain driver (twain 5), at first I thought this worked, at least now I'm not getting the install twain message, now I'm getting unable to access scanner because it is not ready or another application is using it. So, I'm stumped again, the scanner is ready and no other application is using it. I've been through the mill with epson techs, and found them of no help, in fact, the questions they asked me after I stated my problem are downright embarrissing. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## sguay (Feb 20, 2005)

I have exactly the same problem with smart panel, tells me to install the twain driver even after installing the latest drivers.


----------



## sguay (Feb 20, 2005)

Oh yeah, the epson support techs were pathetic. I will never buy epson again.


----------

